# Duck Boss 15****like new



## RDANNA729

Up for sale is a 2014 Duck Boss 15 duck boat. (Formally known as Duck wrangler). Boat is in excellent condition, and still under warranty. This sale is for BOAT AND TRAILER ONLY. MOTOR IS NOT INCLUDED. Boat is on a galvanized trailer outfitted with LED lights, bearing buddies ETC. Below is a list of features and specifications. New this boat package is approximately $8,900 plus tax. This boat has been well maintained and cared for GARAGE kept. This boat is outfitted with fast grass already , and hydro turf on the rear hunt deck. Perfect boat for 3 guys, gear and dog. Any questions please feel free to contact me. like stated all features are listed below. 856-982-1976. BEST OFFER , MUST SELL!!! $7500 obo
Standard Features:

LED Bicolor Bow and all around stern light
4 LED Interior lights
Marine grade fused switch panel
Power receptor socket
Bilge pump
Coast Guard approved level flotation
Port and starboard flotation compartments that double as bottom shelves
Port and starboard upper shelves
 Dual Grassing rails top and bottom
Non- skid walk-on bow area
Locking fiberglass cockpit cover
Stainless steel bow and stern eyes
Rub rail molding
Step handles on transom
Battery Tray
Hot dipped galvanized Yacht Club trailer with 12" wheels or optional 13" wheels


Specifications:

LOA: 15' - (length over all)
Cockpit Dimensions: 3' x 8'
Inside Depth: 26"
Top Shelf Width: 9"
Bottom Shelf Width: 10"
Beam at Transom: 54"
Transom Height: 20"
Mid Ship: 63"
Approx. Hull Weight: 450 LBS
Fully Loaded Draft: 6"


----------



## Sotaroas

Hey , Do you still have the Duck Boss 15' , Thanks in advance Jim!


----------



## Tailfeathers

Some photos would be nice.


----------

